# Advice for a new golfer on club selection...



## nwbradshaw (May 20, 2007)

I have played maybe 12 rounds of 18 holes on old, steel clubs. 

I want to purchase a new set and start to play regularly. I do know that I have a tendency to (slice?) hit the ball to the right, especially with drivers. 

What would you recommend that I look for in a new set? Graphite, steel? Brands that make good quality clubs? Anything in particular you would consider a "must have"?

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Graphite Shafts - less weight, more forgiving for a starter set.
Sand Wedge and maybe a Gap Wedge - definitely needed for your short game.
Callaway, Taylor-Made, Ping -- Expensive clubs
Tour Edge, Wilson, Spalding -- Medium price clubs


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

I would agree with 65. I tried out a number of irons, and was amazed at the Tour Edge's performance for their price. I also like the feel of the Adams clubs. And it comes down to feel & results. I personally like an oversided iron head with an offset. Those both help me hit the ball straight. I'd also recomend cavity back clubs for our skill level. Check out my irons review for under $500 Canadian, you'd be surprised that you could get a Calloway or Taylormade set in this price range. http://www.golfforum.com/iron-reviews/2564-budget-irons-review-500-canadian-under.html


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just a word of advise, graphite shafts are more for people with slower swing speeds, Ladies and seniors.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

i would suggest trying to get two similar clubs (an iron loft you're comfortable with is ideal), one with a regular-flex steel shaft and one with a stiff-flex steel shaft. hit both a few times and compare the results.

the extra stiffness might have a positive effect on your slice...especially(typically) if you are a strong male, i.e. higher swing speeds. hard swingers often slice clubs with that have too much flex. the clubhead gets behind/open and doesn't catch up until after impact. or it whips forward and you get the long pull.

i speak from my own experience on this one. i could rarely hit my long irons solid with the trajectory i was looking for until i switched to the S300's (True Temper lingo for stiff steel). now i cant blame the equipment anymore... hehe.

have a good one guys and gals... my first post.

see ya around

edit: i just reread the thread and realized that you (the thread starter) are very new to golf. i stand by my advice to at least try stiff steel, but with some reservation due to lack of information.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You can get a nice set of Hogans' for around $350 now...but if that's out of your price range, Tour Edge, Snake Eyes, Wilson, Adams are great clubs. They also offer Hybrid sets now a days. Firstt things first, get your self fitted for clubs. Having a set of clubs that fits you, is a must, if you want to improve. All you really need for now, is irons 4-PW, a SW, 3 wood, possibly a 5 wood. Really the driver isn't even necesary..in fact, don't even hit one, until you get the long irons, and woods. down well. Then, start driver shopping. I'd recoomend graphits for woods, and steel for irons, and wedges. Go 1 flex down for the irons. So if you hit a S, go with a regular flex in the irons.


----------

